# It's WINTER in So Cal ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Winter is a trooper!! He grew tired of the geriatric ward. He followed me downstairs, and whined at the gate. I asked, "Are you sure you're ready, as I will not save you from Billy, you will be on your own pal". He wanted to hang with the gang, so I opened the gate, he ran down, and Billy cornered him within seconds!!!

Billy barked, his fool head off, for 10-minutes. I had immediately walked to the patio, and observed from there. Although Winter was "stuck" in the corner, with the blind dog from he** barking his face off at him, it was AWESOME!! They are now BUDDIES!! Our VERY own "scared of his own shadow" Winter, is downstairs!!! Yep, he's hanging with Billy, Henry, Joplin, and Frankie!!! 

Winter has NEVER been around other dogs, or strangers, so he is a bit aggressive. I am shocked at the progress he has already made. He, and Billy, were actually sleeping next to each other ~ LOL

We're not only getting him socialized, we're getting him "Billyized". LMAO


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What great news, Deb. And if anyone can SHOW Winter the ropes, it's LBB. I'm so glad it's working out so well, and so quickly! Winter's part of the gang, now. Your own version of He**'s Angels. :rockon: :rockon: Now they just need leather jackets and you need to find a logo for your gang.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Deb your post made my day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

wow! Winter must really be quite the charmer, to make buddies so quickly. 
I just love little blind billy. :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well if Billy approves then Winter just has to be a great little guy :wub: He is so lucky to have you take him in too Deb, it's great that he has made himself at home  
He looks ever so cute there with Billy, yayyyyyy for LBB too for being such a great welcoming buddy :wub: 
Thanks Deb for the great pics the gang looks very relaxed and happy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

good to see the girls are right where i left them :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
looks like Winter has taken over Henry's spot on the sofa...Henry looks very out of sorts, like, "Um...okay.. now where do I go? My spot on the sofa has....left? Where did it go? Oh! Look! Its time to get a drink of water! Yay water!"

Haha I'll try to make some Heck's Angels ensembles for your gang hahahahaha


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Aww Deb. Great news. I knew that he would adjust to the crowd just fine. He is watching them and wants nothing more than to fit in. He will soon pick up all their habits... good :wub: and bad...  


You might need to get a larger sofa...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> good to see the girls are right where i left them :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> looks like Winter has taken over Henry's spot on the sofa...Henry looks very out of sorts, like, "Um...okay.. now where do I go? My spot on the sofa has....left? Where did it go? Oh! Look! Its time to get a drink of water! Yay water!"
> 
> Haha I'll try to make some Heck's Angels ensembles for your gang hahahahaha[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Yep, the girls are where you left them. They refuse to move! They are keeping it warm for The Buttercup. They know The Buttercup is a strong supporter of the "Billy Bugs" Club, and do not want to risk loosing a member.

LOL ~ Henry does look "out of sorts'. Then again, he's still talking about the Nova, he's been fixing up for years. Yep, it's primered, but no paint, or engine. I just shake my head, and say, "eat some more 'shrooms, Henry". :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:smrofl: Just wait till Winter figures out that Billy is blind as a bat....then the fun will really start. :smrofl:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

by now, i'm sure winter has been bamboozled by LBB's giraffe neck. when he swings that thing around, WATCH OUT, WINTER!!! :w00t: 

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! Pat and Ann Marie, you two are cracking me up!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

And you're right!! Winter hasn't figured out LBB is blind, nor does he realize he's a giraffe ~ LMAO

Ann Marie, Billy just took over the "spot", I couldn't stop laughing. I had to take a pic, this was just an hour ago ~ LOL


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

where are the girls?!?!?!? do they know they've been displaced!?!?!?! and this must be the LONGEST time that LBB has been....still. ever. :HistericalSmiley: 

i'm just sayin'...

edited to add...now how can i EVEN TELL if LBB is sleeping??? "LBB...if you're awake...open your eyes!"??? that totally doesnt even work! :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> where are the girls?!?!?!? do they know they've been displaced!?!?!?! and this must be the LONGEST time that LBB has been....still. ever. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> i'm just sayin'...
> 
> edited to add...now how can i EVEN TELL if LBB is sleeping??? "LBB...if you're awake...open your eyes!"??? that totally doesnt even work! :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: The only way to tell if he's sleeping, is if he's NOT moving, which is rare indeed ~ LMAO

Tonight, the girls got so tired of his ass, they moved to another cushion. Joplin looked at him like, "I'm sick of you, you crazy blind dog!! GET AWAY FROM ME!!!" ~ LOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh my gosh, this is such great and heartwarming news! I LOVE LOVE LOVE your pics! I am so happy that Winter is with you, he couldn't be in better hands.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how wonderful to hear that Winter is fitting right in with your gang. He is adorable .... and very lucky!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww thanks great that they are getting on well. Loved the pics, all your babies are adorable.


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

I am loving these pictures!!! How heartwarming that all is going so well with the fluffs and that Winter looks so content. He is one fortunate little guy to have found his way to you and your crew.


----------

